# Do they make small electric snow power brushes?



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

Never heard of such a thing. For a light dusting of snow, a leaf blower works well so long as you blow it off before anyone walks on it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you seen the big ones? They're surprisingly effective, even with deep snow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovD_M3-XAkw

There are also truck mounted ones that are huge.


----------



## Spanky Ham (Feb 6, 2015)

mikegp said:


> After an hour of searching I have found them as attachments to weed wackers, but I'd like a plug in version so that I can easily clear my steps. I've seen the small snow throwers like the snow joe, but I want something that specifically has a bristled brush to get down to a bare surface. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Toro used to make a model #38360 Power Shovel "PLUS" with a sweeper brush attachment, but it was discontinued a couple of years ago. Apparently their newer model #38361 Power Shovel doesn't have this feature anymore. I can't post links yet, but you can still find the older model #38360 for sale on eBay every once in a while. I don't own one myself though so can't say if it's any good or not.


----------

